# First oil painting



## Darfion (Jul 28, 2006)

Bit of a practice piece but thought i'd show it anyway


----------



## Corry (Jul 28, 2006)

Ooooh, very nice! Oils are fun.


----------



## photo gal (Aug 4, 2006)

Nice one!!  : )


----------

